# Like a BOSS



## Mattj4l/Vapor (5/10/14)

Sup people
Just thought I'd share this with you guy, my brother's first ever mod, I swear this is no joke, he has never smoked and he knew nothing about vape and thought about it to skip the stink sticks and begin with vaping, so I pulled a few strings and got him sorted with a Sigelei 100w and an Aerotank mega.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (5/10/14)

Haha heavy to start with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/10/14)

but why start vaping, if he's never smoked? hope he's using 0mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (5/10/14)

Thanks for moving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (5/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> but why start vaping, if he's never smoked? hope he's using 0mg



He is using 0mg he said there is no way that he will use nicotine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/10/14)

thats good then


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (5/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> thats good then



To be honest, I have used his device more than him, because he said I must play around with it and basically give him my review about it lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/10/14)

100W must be pretty hectic, would be interesting to see what can be done with a dripper on that  may need some of that ceramic coating that they use on the space shuttles for your throat though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (5/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 100W must be pretty hectic, would be interesting to see what can be done with a dripper on that  may need some of that ceramic coating that they use on the space shuttles for your throat though.



I think he is going to buy everything that's needed to do his first rebuild coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/10/14)

I've tried mine at 100W and it's a very warm vape. Not too hot for me, but I won't vape like that the whole day. I normally switch between 40W and 50W now and then. I like a nice luke warm vape. Don't like cool vapes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (5/10/14)

zadiac said:


> I've tried mine at 100W and it's a very warm vape. Not too hot for me, but I won't vape like that the whole day. I normally switch between 40W and 50W now and then. I like a nice luke warm vape. Don't like cool vapes.



I know 100W felt like breathing in lava t's way to hot, now ruining on 30W and it feels great.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/10/14)

Also has so much to do with your build. I guess the point of having 100W, is you can build an unusually high ohm coil (Lots of wire) and make it heat up like a low ohm coil, so you get lots of surface area, but without sacrificing ramp up time.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tom (6/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Also has so much to do with your build. I guess the point of having 100W, is you can build an unusually high ohm coil (Lots of wire) and make it heat up like a low ohm coil, so you get lots of surface area, but without sacrificing ramp up time.


To achieve the 100w you have to build a sub ohm coil tho
Maximum voltage is 7V. That means u have to build 0.5 ohm anyways 


n0ugh7_zw said:


> Also has so much to do with your build. I guess the point of having 100W, is you can build an unusually high ohm coil (Lots of wire) and make it heat up like a low ohm coil, so you get lots of surface area, but without sacrificing ramp up time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/10/14)

@Tom, sorry I didn't really make a my point very well. What i meant is that you can make that 0.5ohm coil, chuck like a 0.3 or 0.2ohm coil, with that power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (6/10/14)

Tom said:


> To achieve the 100w you have to build a sub ohm coil tho
> Maximum voltage is 7V. That means u have to build 0.5 ohm anyways



8.5V


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/10/14)

LOL thought i was the only one who doesn"t sleep

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (6/10/14)

All my coils are sub ohm anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------

